# Beach Camping



## biancanevo (Mar 10, 2009)

Hi all,

if I understood correctly in UAE is possible to camp more or less everywhere, apart from obviously forbidden places.
I have been camping in Liwa and in Musandam and I have to admit I like ti a lot.
However I am looking for some places between Dubai and Abu Dhabi or just around Abu Dhabi on the way to the Western Countries for a nice place to camp on the beach.
Any of you knows about some? I found some posts here and there writing about Jebel Ali but since there are works going on there I was wondering if the situation changed. Also reading around I saw some people mentioning a license that allows you to camp ... is it true?

Thanks.


----------

